#ubuntu-java 2005-12-20
<dous> tashiro: ping
<dous> tashiro: perhaps you'd like to join the motujava team on launchpad :)
#ubuntu-java 2005-12-21
<tashiro> dous: Sorry for the late response
<dous> tashiro: it's okay :)
<tashiro> Thank you for the hint, but I think I have enough to do for pkg-java ;-)
<dous> okay, then
<tashiro> And it helps both ubuntu and debian :-)
<dous> yes, I agree
<dous> there are currently some more open bugs in ubuntu for eclipse
<dous> it hasn't been synced to the latest version yet
<tashiro> Yeah, unfortunately
<dous> I just thought you'd like to help out
<dous> but I think helping with debian upstream is good enough for universe packages
<dous> :)
<tashiro> I was also talking about motu membership with dholbach. Maybe later...
#ubuntu-java 2005-12-22
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<flanagan_> hi all, I'm having problems installing java
<flanagan_> I'm on 5.04
<flanagan_> and apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 won't work
<flanagan_> any ideas, please?
<tashiro> use java-package to create a package for sun's jvm. google for make-jpkg
<flanagan_> there is nothing prebuilt in the repositories?
<flanagan_> kinda noob here
<tashiro> not that I heard of.
<flanagan_> dammit
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-18
<pengo1> hie everyone
<pengo1> how can i run an application in java??
<pengo1> for example how can i open firefox or terminal command in java
<sunpengrui> hello everybody
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-19
<ijbgreen> hi
<ijbgreen> somebody talk here
<Azalar> hi
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-20
<shredder> how does the libbcprov-java packaging work in ubuntu? Since it is a jce provider a signing certificate from Sun is needed to create it. Does ubuntu package the binary from bouncycastle org or do they build from source and sign with a cert of their own?
<feNNec_> good day
<feNNec_> have a question about java startup in dapper since the last update
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-23
<pengo1> hie everyone
<pengo1> i want to use database for basic java application on linux?
<pengo1> !
<pengo1> which database can i use for begin?
<pengo1> can s.o. help me in this topic?
<tc75> hi, anyone around?
<tc75> got a quick question...
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-24
<pengo> hie everyone
<pengo> i am working java hardly but how can i use ubuntu api's in java gor gui?
<pengo> am i use eclipse===
<pengo> ??
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-21
<mrpurple> good morning, i'm using often some java aplication. but with the last version i'm not obtaing the icon on my desktop to let run it. so i have to go in control panel. there is a way to create shortcuts?
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-15
<cplab2-58> hey do we create a new class file
<quadrispro> anyone on bug #307020?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: (-5, 'No address associated with hostname') (https://launchpad.net/bugs/307020/+text)
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-16
<justaquickquesti> hey guys
<justaquickquesti> I'm having some issues installing eclipse
<justaquickquesti> gcj forces its way in
<justaquickquesti> it doesn't matter if I already have java 5/6/openjdk
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-17
<deanharris> I need to make shape per char ("a" "b" "c" etc etc ) when "a" "b" "c" etc is detected. anyone help? i got a code file here: http://pastebin.com/d7ee7fbe2 something like this
<deanharris> I have a problem with making a shape when the letter is detected. E.g. when "C" is detected, it makes a rectangle. But then there are many "C", not just one, so I need to make rectangle for "C" in different position, not all in the same position. Can you help me with this? http://pastebin.com/d5c42ba5 The code file shows making a shape when "C" is detected. Thanks
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-18
<persia> Team meeting in 10 minutes
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-20
<johnc4510> anyone around to answer a question about your teams meetings for the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter?
<johnc4510> This team has meetings scheduled for December 25, 2008 and January 1, 2008. Is this correct? Those are holiday dates and I wasn't sure.
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-14
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a question about Minutes from the Developer Membership Board meeting, 2009-12-08
<AnAnt> it said regarding Adrian Perez:     * swt-gtk approved (+1: cjwatson, pitti, kees, mdz)
<AnAnt> what exactly was approved ?
<persia> Permitting  blackxored to be able to upload swt-gtk
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> persia: does blackxored come today ?
<AnAnt> on mondays I mean
<persia> I'm not sure of a regular schedule.  Certainly not currently.
<AnAnt> ah, he's online now
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-16
<GAARA> hi anyone thr...
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-17
<alpocr__> alguien habla español ??
<alpocr__> anybody speak spanish ??
<persia> Well, the channel is intended to be English-only
<persia> That said, you could try, but I'm unsure if you'd get a great response.
<alpocr__> ok...
<alpocr__> is about to create a java CRUD application...
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-19
<usuario01> hola!
<usuario01> hola?
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-21
<helpme> hello how can i build one java link to my channel? for my html page?
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-22
<bean787338> hi
<bean787338> is it possible to control the system volume of ubuntu with java ?
<bean787338> I tried with JavaSoundAPI but this didn't work really good ... and a do not want to call a compiled C/Alsa Lib code with JNI to do that?
#ubuntu-java 2017-12-22
<loquox_> hello
<loquox_> I am trying to communicate through the serial port with an arduino from a java program but I am not able to list the ports from java. I tried rxtx also with jssc. Do you know any solution?
